# Hurricane Vapor sunshine cured tobacco



## Dea121 (26/4/16)

Hi Guys 

looking for this e liquid in 6mg or 12mg strength.

thanks

Dean


----------



## kevkev (26/4/16)

I have seen this a while back, maybe phone and ask if they still have.

http://www.vapersparadise.co.za/sunshine-cured-tabacco-15ml

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dea121 (27/4/16)

Thanks @kevkev called them. Only have 0mg nicotine left


----------



## Yiannaki (27/4/16)

Dea121 said:


> Thanks @kevkev called them. Only have 0mg nicotine left


Order yourself some 100mg nicotine and that should easily up the nic level without diluting the flavour. you're looking at 0.9 ml for 3mg and about 1.8ml to make it 6mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

